# Your favorite everyday Bourbon



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am curious what Bourbon you like to drink? I have been trying a few, Bookers and Woodford reserve. What do you like?


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I like the Woodford Reserve as well. However I just discovered Bernheim original and I side by sided the two and both my wife and I preferred the Bernheim.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

For me it's in order:
1 - Bookers
2 - Knob Creek
3 - Kirklands (Costco House Brand by Beam 103 proof)
4 - Woodford Reserve

Looking for some Watthens and Pappy Van Winkle so the list may change.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

for the money, Very Old Barton 80 proof is a great every-day bourbon. Weller 12 year and Buffalo trace are good too.

If you want to spend the extra $$, Four Roses Small Batch or Wathen's Single Barrel are some of the best tasting stuff out there.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Bourbon... Everyday? I like the way you roll :thumb:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

My favorite everyday bourbon... probably Knob Creek. Woodford is decent. Actually, I kinda like Bullit too. I'm not a big bourbon guy though, it's too sweet, or syrupy, or something. I'm not great at defining that kind of thing. I much prefer scotch for the most part. Although I will say bourbon seems to pair much better with a cigar.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Old Forester would be my goto bourbon.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Knob Creek

if your sipping neat the single barrel is nice too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

1 - Bookers
2 - Knob Creek
3 - Bakers
4- Makers
5- Pappys 16
In no particular order!
For special occasions Some 20 or 23 year old Pappy!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

My every day whiskey is either Jack or Jim. 

When I can afford it, I go for Pappy's Old RVW. The best I've ever tasted.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm looking for a good bourbon. Surprised Woodford Reserve isn't getting more love (I haven't tried it) but does it not live up to his reputation?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm looking for a good bourbon. Surprised Woodford Reserve isn't getting more love (I haven't tried it) but does it not live up to his reputation?


For the money there are better bourbons.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm looking for a good bourbon. Surprised Woodford Reserve isn't getting more love (I haven't tried it) but does it not live up to his reputation?


No doubt it's a quality bourbon but at their price, I couldn't afford it for my everyday libation.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm looking for a good bourbon. Surprised Woodford Reserve isn't getting more love (I haven't tried it) but does it not live up to his reputation?


Spend a little more and try Pappy's if you can find it. Start with the 10 year old. After that try the 12 yr old or the 15 yr family reserve, pretty soon you will want to try the 20 or 23 yr old stuff...pricey, but worth every penny. No better whiskey on the market IMO.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Have any of you guys had Eagle Rare 10 year? Dads got a bottle sitting downstairs unopened. Got it regifted to him from grandpa (he's not a drinker) and its been sitting for a while. I think it was bottled at 10 years old about 5-10 years ago. If its any good, I'll steal it when I hit the big two-one haha.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

karatekyle said:


> Have any of you guys had Eagle Rare 10 year? Dads got a bottle sitting downstairs unopened. Got it regifted to him from grandpa (he's not a drinker) and its been sitting for a while. I think it was bottled at 10 years old about 5-10 years ago. If its any good, I'll steal it when I hit the big two-one haha.


Guess what? It's still 10-year old whiskey. Once it's been bottled, it's pretty much frozen in time!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't always drink bourbon, but when I do, I prefer Maker's Mark...stay thirsty my friends!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd tend to agree with Tony on the Woodford...its good, but probably won't be getting it again. However, the Bernheim is smoother so worth the money to me. Now, if I could build the courage, I'd pick up a bottle of William Larue Weller, Eagle Rare 17, George T Stagg, or Pappy Van Winkles 15, 20, 23 (good lord that's expensive). Probably my next bottle will be the Eagle Rare 10 though.


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll probably be tarred and feathered, but for EVERYDAY use, I think Costco's Kirkland 7 year old single batch for $20/liter is hard to beat. It's not Pappy Van Winkle 20 year old, but it's a steal for the money.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Makers Mark is excellent Bourbon and priced fair enough to make it a daily drinker. Old Forester is another good everyday type Bourbon. You will find Bookers and Pappy V on my top shelf.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Qball said:


> Guess what? It's still 10-year old whiskey. Once it's been bottled, it's pretty much frozen in time!


Thats alright with me :lol:


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

My go to bourbons are Woodford Reserve, Knob Creek, Maker's Mark and Jack Daniel's Single Barrel.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I prefer the kind made from barley and made in Scotland. It's the only kind I can stomach and that won't give me a headache... but it's not friendly on the wallet.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

+1 for Maker's Mark, and Woodfords is (IMO) pretty darn good to - I prefer single malts though, and loves my Pendleton. That may skew my bourbon palate to some degree.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever distilled their own? I know it's illegal. But making ethanol for fuel use isn't? So what if you happen to store that ethanol in oak barrels for a few years? LOL!


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Knob Creek on the rocks for me....Makers Mark a close second.

Ed


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I like Jack. :tu


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Jack Daniel's & Makers Mark.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Everyday bourbon, not sure. Maker's 46 or Four Roses single barrel maybe. 

And you should all stay away from the Pappy's blech, icky stuff. - plus it will leave more for me.

best regards, tony


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm new to the forum, and this seemed as good a thread as any to start with. Right now, my everyday bourbon is Canadian Club 8yr (I know, not really bourbon). But Very Old Barton has been mentioned, and I would agree with that, especially for the price. If I wasn't in school, (read: lack of funds) I would either do Four Roses Single Barrel or Buffalo Trace.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Jack is my staple but from time to time I'll treat myself to some woodford. I do drink a lot of Bowmore Islay


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

JD. and i know it's not bourbon, but I like Jamesons Irish whiskey with my Guinness


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jack Daniels
Wild Turkey 101
Woodford


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm surprised Elijah Craig 12 hasn't gotten any love. I'm not a big bourbon guy, but I totally left this off my original list.


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

Gotta love wild turkey 101


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm surprised Elijah Craig 12 hasn't gotten any love. I'm not a big bourbon guy, but I totally left this off my original list.


I just bought that today. It's okay but I think I'm finding that bourbons are too "in your face" for me. Nothing subtle about them. Scotch for me please.


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

1792 Ridgemont Reserve 
Woodfords
Bulleit
Bookers
Basil Hayden's 

Every now and again my local super market has 1972 for $20 a bottle, it's a really good buy IMO.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm looking for a good bourbon. Surprised Woodford Reserve isn't getting more love (I haven't tried it) but does it not live up to his reputation?


I've tried it many. many times. It's very good. I just prefer the Bookers, Knob Creek, Bakers family.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

1 - Bakers
2 - Bookers
3 - Knob Creek

To be fair (money wise) it's hard to beat Knob Creek. I can get the Giant 1.75ml bottle for $45. The Bakers 750ml is $40, and the Bookers 750ml is $50. So Knob Creek would be a (Cost wise) better "Everyday" Bourbon, which I believe was the jist of this Thread. If cost was no object alot of people would put Pappy Van Winkle down more often, but that stuff is very expensive. Unless you have alot of disposible income, that would be an expensive "Everyday" Bourbon.....


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

As a side note: I really Love these Threads about my favorite drink...Bourbon. They "All Taste Different". Anyone that says they all taste the same or that JD tastes just as good as Bakers or Bookers or Knob Creek, They Either have never tried them, or have no taste buds left. I will now step off my Soapbox......


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> As a side note: I really Love these Threads about my favorite drink...Bourbon. They "All Taste Different". Anyone that says they all taste the same or that JD tastes just as good as Bakers or Bookers or Knob Creek, They Either have never tried them, or have no taste buds left. I will now step off my Soapbox......


Couldn't agree more. They are all different. That is part of the enjoyment for me, tasting and comparing the difference.

Also cost wise, it is really hard to beat Eagle Rare, when Costco has it in stock. Killer deal!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> 1 - Bakers
> 2 - Bookers
> 3 - Knob Creek
> 
> To be fair (money wise) it's hard to beat Knob Creek. I can get the Giant 1.75ml bottle for $45. The Bakers 750ml is $40, and the Bookers 750ml is $50. So Knob Creek would be a (Cost wise) better "Everyday" Bourbon, which I believe was the jist of this Thread. If cost was no object alot of people would put Pappy Van Winkle down more often, but that stuff is very expensive. Unless you have alot of disposible income, that would be an expensive "Everyday" Bourbon.....


Sooo jealous. A 750 ml bottle of Knob Creek runs $36 over here  Hopefully that will change next June 1st when privatized liquor sales kick into effect.


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Beer Alchemist said:


> I'd tend to agree with Tony on the Woodford...its good, but probably won't be getting it again. However, the Bernheim is smoother so worth the money to me. Now, if I could build the courage, I'd pick up a bottle of William Larue Weller, Eagle Rare 17, George T Stagg, or Pappy Van Winkles 15, 20, 23 (good lord that's expensive). Probably my next bottle will be the Eagle Rare 10 though.


Agree with the Beer Alch there, my bourbon of choice on a daily rotation: The entire Buffalo Trace Antique Collection 2011 (George T. Stagg, Eagle Rare 17, Thomas Handy, Sazerac 18, Wiliiam Larue Weller 18 ) also Heaven Hill's Parker's Heritage Collection (PHC 27 yr old, PHC Cask Strength) and last but not least on a special occasion i break out the Pappy 20.


----------

